# It looks like your car, with different taillights



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

My 85 year-old mother told me that she was behind a Tesla when she went to pick up groceries. “It was just like yours (model X), but it had different taillights.” I was thrilled that she was observant about Tesla taillight design! I’m pretty sure she must have been behind a model Y.

It really would be helpful to the non- Tesla crowd if Tesla would resume labeling the different models.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2020)

wonder why the company doesn't put the name above or below or alongside their logo. 
the logo isn't ubiquitous enough for everyone to recognize it. even the logo on a little car company like volvo will be properly attributed as belonging to a safe family car. but many only recognize a tesla because there is no upfront radiator opening, and then it is just as an electric car.
a friend bought and installed a T E S L A logo set of letters on their three. thinking the Y should have the same. and carry the 'save the planet' message on my sleeve.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> the logo isn't ubiquitous enough for everyone to recognize it.


And yet everyone seems to know what it is! At least in my experience.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

JasonF said:


> And yet everyone seems to know what it is! At least in my experience.


Not so much among my mom's neighbors and friends, in the 70's, 80's and 90's demographic. I end up in a lot of conversations as people see it plugged in outside. I have a near 100% response rate of "Tesla, who makes that?"


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> wonder why the company doesn't put the name above or below or alongside their logo.
> the logo isn't ubiquitous enough for everyone to recognize it. even the logo on a little car company like volvo will be properly attributed as belonging to a safe family car. but many only recognize a tesla because there is no upfront radiator opening, and then it is just as an electric car.
> a friend bought and installed a T E S L A logo set of letters on their three. thinking the Y should have the same. and carry the 'save the planet' message on my sleeve.


Like this... 😎


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2020)

yes sir. advertise advertise advertise - change the world.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I like the stealth look. I still have my Model 3 license plate frame on, but not the Dual Motor badge. In my two years of ownership, I've only been asked about the car a handful of times. That may be because there are many more Teslas in the area, or that the people that see it don't notice or care about what it is....and I was all ready to tell them all about it.


----------

